# Small Horse Farm needs



## nbentley (Jan 2, 2009)

I have just purchased a new home on 10 acres. WE have 3 horses and an arena for jumping and dressage. I will be using whatever tractor I buy to maintain the arena as well as general use on the land. I have about 7 acres to mow with brush hog or finish mower, but primary concern is ability to drag/rip the arean when needed. Looked at a 30hp Hst today. I really only want to buy as much as I need, no big aspirations outside of maintaining my own land. Can I get by with less than 30hp, do I need more. Any suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a horse farm on 10 acres and a JD 3520. i don't remember how Kubota works....but with JD there are about 5 different models built on the same tractor frame with just a different engine. Try and get as big of a frame as you can in that hp range and I would say add about 5 horsepower to whatever you are thinking


----------



## seahuntress68 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Need tractor*

Have a referbished 8N with 6' blade

central PA 17963 3,600.00


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

And don't forget a front end loader.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Larry in OK said:


> And don't forget a front end loader.


A tractor without a front end loader is just about useless on a utility farm!


----------

